# Login problems from DirecTV apps



## Diana C

Just got off the phone with DirecTV Case Management regarding a problem I am having logging in from any DirecTV app.

The problem:

I got a new iPad 4 today and went to install the DirecTV app for iPad and GenieGo. When I tried to login, the apps both reported that my email and password were invalid. I then tried to log into my account on the website and got the error that the account was locked due to too many failed attempts (I had tried it several times from both apps).

So, I called DirecTV and got my account unlocked. I am now able to login just fine from a web browser. However, the two iPad apps AND the GenieGo PC app are still failing to log in with the same "invalid User/Password combination" error. I am able to start GenieGo and the DirecTV app from my iPhone, but they had been authorized previously. I expect that if I logged out of either of them I would not be able to log in again.

As I mentioned, this is currently being researched by Case Management, but I thought I would post here in case anyone else is experiencing a log in issue.


----------



## trh

Try uninstalling and then reinstalling the GenieGo app on one of your iPads. If that works, do your other iPad and PC.


----------



## Diana C

Been down that road...uninstalled and reinstalled all the iPad and PC apps, reset the GenieGo, rebooted the iPad and the PC. Authentication from the applications is simply not working.


----------



## peds48

on the settings app, go to the DirecTV apps and toggle "clear log in @ start up" to "on" see if that helps


----------



## west99999

Case management will most likely try and send a tech out to you. lol


----------



## peds48

west99999 said:


> Case management will most likely try and send a tech out to you. lol


Don't we love these SCs?


----------



## trh

peds48 said:


> on the settings app, go to the DirecTV apps and toggle "clear log in @ start up" to "on" see if that helps


Where is the "clear log" in on the PC program?
And when I go into my Apps on my iPad, the GenieGo/Nomad app isn't shown.


----------



## peds48

I am referring to the iPad. and I specially said the "settings app"


----------



## peds48

to reset the PC or Mac app you press the 3 buttons on the left of the space bar at the same tine while launching the app. on the Mac those are known as CONTROL, OPTION, COMMAND. no idea what those are in Windows keyboard


----------



## Drucifer

Diana C said:


> Just got off the phone with DirecTV Case Management regarding a problem I am having logging in from any DirecTV app.
> 
> The problem:
> 
> I got a new iPad 4 today and went to install the DirecTV app for iPad and GenieGo. When I tried to login, the apps both reported that my email and password were invalid. I then tried to log into my account on the website and got the error that the account was locked due to too many failed attempts (I had tried it several times from both apps).
> 
> So, I called DirecTV and got my account unlocked. I am now able to login just fine from a web browser. However, the two iPad apps AND the GenieGo PC app are still failing to log in with the same "invalid User/Password combination" error. I am able to start GenieGo and the DirecTV app from my iPhone, but they had been authorized previously. I expect that if I logged out of either of them I would not be able to log in again.
> 
> As I mentioned, this is currently being researched by Case Management, but I thought I would post here in case anyone else is experiencing a log in issue.


Hate to make it seem simple, but it sounds like a CAP LOCK issue.


----------



## Diana C

I had already tried the "clear login" setting before I even called DirecTV (as I tried uninstall/reinstall) - this isn't my first time around the block. Caps lock or some other typo might be to blame once or twice, but I most definitely did not mistype anything all the times I have tried to log in. I can log into the website just fine from my iPad or PC. But I can't login from any DirecTV application on either, and I can't authenticate via the Max Go app or website, Showtime Anytime, the TNT streaming app, or ANY place that involves a DirecTV user ID/password authentication that isn't just a login to the website. It is not possible that I type it correctly at the website but mistype it EVERYWHERE else.


----------



## Diana C

We'll now I'm starting to get really annoyed...I just tried to call Case Management to give them an alternative contact phone number, since I will be out for several hours today and the PIN that the case management rep gave me yesterday, and which she said would be good for 5 days, is "expired or invalid."

With Verizon FiOS practically begging me to give them my business, if this keeps up DirecTV could lose a 12 year customer.


----------



## MikeW

I had a similar experience with CNN and Starz apps. Since DirecTV can't seem to get the Android app right, I've resorted to installing third party apps to stream programming. It worked fine when I installed them last week. I was showing my brother my new method and I got authentication errors. There must be something up with the process and DirecTV is not very transparent when it comes to admitting a problem or helping to solve them.


----------



## Diana C

They appear to have solved the problem...although I'm still having issues with GenieGo for the PC (but I'm past the sign in process).


----------



## peds48

Diana C said:


> They appear to have solved the problem...although I'm still having issues with GenieGo for the PC (but I'm past the sign in process).


Did they say what the issue was?


----------



## Diana C

The case manager did not know exactly...only that it had something to do with the GenieGo data on my account. I know they wiped all the authorized devices from the account (I have had to re-add them as I use them).


----------

